# Breeder Surrender Dogs



## Paulinep (Apr 23, 2015)

I am going to meet an eight year old Havanese male who spent for the eight years with a breeder. I am told that he is very shy. Hopefully he will be good fit with my ten year old ShiZu. Any advice or tips for me?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would wonder why he is giving up this dog for adoption. If he is a retired stud. , I would hope he was not still breeding him. Shy dogs can be problematic . Who knows if they would get along. ? I have never believed in adopting out retired breeding dogs.


----------



## Paulinep (Apr 23, 2015)

What do you when you are done with stud dogs? I believe the dog was rescued from a puppy mill. I will know more later.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

"What do you when you are done with stud dogs?" Keep em.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Will you be able to test the waters and return him if they just don't get along?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Surrenders from a puppy mill are completely different than a retired dog from a good breeder, too. A good breeder will personally place a retired dog, and do everything they can to smooth the transition from one home to the next.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Its been my experience that if someone wants or needs to give up a dog for any reason, it is usually better for the dog to be placed in a home where they can be loved and treasured. Shaming people into keeping an unwanted dog is never good for the dog.

And in defense of "good breeders" that occasionally rehome their retired dogs, it is always done with as much care and vetting as would be done with a new puppy. A good breeder won't rehome a retired dog that wouldn't make the transition easily either. In most cases the dog is better off being placed with a loving family versus being a small part of a large pack.

A good breeder knows which of his dogs can be rehomed and which ones should not. Also, there are many older folks who want and need to care for an adult dog, but can't go through puppyhood again. A well trained retired breeding dog can be a real blessing. 

I'm not trying to step on any toes, its just that there is another perspective on placing retired dogs.


----------



## Paulinep (Apr 23, 2015)

I adopted my Maddy from a reputable breeder. We had 13 wonderful years of joy until she was diagnosed with cancer this past April. Maddy passed in May. There are many adult and senior dogs who need loving forever families---which is why I signed up on the Havanese Rescue Website. I was looking for some general advice. I will reach out to my vet. I am going to meet this little guy on Friday and take it from there. Thanks for all of your replies.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I expect that Rex will be our last puppy. I hope he and Leo as well as our older mixes have loooong and healthy lives. That said we'll be in our mid 70's when all of these pups have moved on. If we are still healthy ourselves then a retired breeding dog from a conscientious, knowledgeable breeder would be a great option for us. And I know we would be a great option for a dog in that situation!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry I don't buy it. Many breeders get rid of their dogs when they have done their breeding. . Dogs are not disposable items that we can pass off once they no longer fulfill their purpose. This is a shy dog that doesn't need to be put through the trauma of rehoming.,at 8 yrs of age. If you do not become attached to your dog after having them , you should not own a dog , more or less breed them. Breeders need to be held to the same requirements that owners are . If he was a rescue, then why was he rescued in the first place. ?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Some of ours will never leave here. Others are happier in a home by themselves, or with one or two other dogs. We never thought we'd let one leave either, but Trip was the first. He was ten when he went to live with some good friends of ours across the lake. He was not happy staying with the other younger stud dogs here all the time. One of our requirements was that his new owner would bring him back for a visit after a few weeks, and if he wanted to stay here, he could. When Gaby got up to leave, without asking, Trip was anxious to go with her. He came back to visit many times over the next seven years that he lived, and lived a very happy life.


The same sort of thing happened with Frolic, and we get smiling pictures and updates of her regularly. Blanchi had a bit of a scare recently, due to some unusual circumstances, but is very happily adjusted now.


Pam goes to great lengths to not only ease the transition, but to make sure it's good for the dog with visits back and forth, and the new owner has to come here to take the dog home. Pam won't carry one somewhere to leave it, but does visit the new home with the dog.


Things change for some dogs as they age living in a pack, and some are much more happy in a smaller pack. Older studs no longer breeding are not very happy staying with younger active studs, and some females are just done with puppies, and don't want to be bothered with little ones under feet, pulling on their fur, or trying to nurse. Some dogs, like our Twinkle, never tired of puppies, and she enjoyed her life here until the end.


There's much more to it than a simple assumption that the dogs are no longer loved.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom , you know as well as I do , a LOT of breeder dogs don't fall into these catagories. Some of these issues can easily be accommodated to.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Breeding practices, even the very best, often offend a pet owner, but may I point out.....if breeders didn't make the sacrifices that they do, then all of our wonderful breeds would eventually die out and not be replaced. This is my whole problem with the short-sighted campaign to ONLY spay, neuter and rescue. Vet schools are so indoctrinating their students that vets don't breed anymore. The end result, if selective breeding were to stop, would be a tragic loss.

There are a lot of bad breeders out there. But you can't throw out the baby with the bath water. Through education and holding breeders to a higher standard, conditions will improve. And please don't assume that because a breeder places an adult dog, that they haven't become attached. That's rude and insulting. It's heart rendering to re home a dog, that you've loved and cared for, but if its better for the dog, then you make the sacrifice.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

my list for legitimate reasons for rehoming is short. It doesn't include the indiscriminate getting rid of a dog for convenience sake, which a lot of breeders do. I hear about these dogs quite often from trainers that are called to deal with the fallout of dogs that do not adjust, to late in life traumatic changes. Sorry if I have concern about these dogs. All rehoming does not go well., for our friends. If we all treated dogs the way we treat humans ,they'd be much better off. A trainer friend of mine has a saying .."if you wouldn't do it to a human , dont' do it to a dog."


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> my list for legitimate reasons for rehoming is short. It doesn't include the indiscriminate getting rid of a dog for convenience sake, which a lot of breeders do. I hear about these dogs quite often from trainers that are called to deal with the fallout of dogs that do not adjust, to late in life traumatic changes. Sorry if I have concern about these dogs. All rehoming does not go well., for our friends. If we all treated dogs the way we treat humans ,they'd be much better off. A trainer friend of mine has a saying .."if you wouldn't do it to a human , dont' do it to a dog."


Rarely is real life black and white.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

To be devil's advocate, people who keep too many dogs are called "hoarders". If you can only keep two or thee adult dogs, and NEVER re-home, you will ALSO never acquire the experience to be a really good breeder. So then where are we? We really ARE breeding "indiscriminately" at that point... To the detriment of the breed as a whole.

As Karen said, these things are rarely black and white.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing about breeding, but this was my experience. When we decided to get second dog we considered one that would be rehomed after breeding. I thought it would be just be perfect having a dog that was a few years old. The breeder took time in considering what would be the best home for the dog. In the end we were not chosen. The breeder felt it best to find a home closer where it could be determined if the home would be a good fit for the dog. We were too far away. I know it must be very difficult for some breeders to rehome a dog that is part of the family. Then again I understand breeders must rehome dogs to continue to better the breed.


----------

